# Got a question for yall that keep you smoker outside?



## chris88 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi everyone, I have a Lang 48 and I keep it in the garage. But I really would like to get some more room in the garage. So what do yall do to your smokers to keep them from rusting. I was thinking about putting down some bricks and putting the smoker on them. And covering it. Is there anything yall do to keep the rust at bay. Are should I just keep her in the garage.

          Thanks Chris


----------



## biaviian (Apr 18, 2011)

I laid down a nice pad with pavers and flagstone and keep it covered.  My MES, on the other hand, stays in the garage.


----------



## rdknb (Apr 18, 2011)

One thing to remember on covering it, is to have some ventilation other wise moisture sits under there and can cause more rust then just rain


----------



## biaviian (Apr 18, 2011)

That's one good thing about the new Brinkman covers. They have vents built in.


----------



## fife (Apr 18, 2011)

You could put it under one of the tent like covers.


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 18, 2011)

You could take it to a guy that makes boat covers and have a custom cover made. We did that for our motorhome


----------



## mossymo (Apr 18, 2011)

If it is in the budget and you have the room I would build an oversized dog house to roll it in and out of and ventilate the eaves.


----------



## les3176 (Apr 18, 2011)

Maybe try to make a lean-to off the side of your garage.


----------



## michael ark (Apr 19, 2011)

Harbor freight tarps and bungee's or drag it in the basement it's still mine  .Hot tub check, full size fridge check,  fire place check , cooling from duct she don't no i ran check, smoker 3 ft out the door, check


----------



## saitotiktmdog (Apr 19, 2011)

With mine I just keep up on the paint maintenance and make sure that water stays out of the stack or inside it, but other than that I leave it uncovered. That way no moisture gets trapped under a tarp or something.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 19, 2011)

If it were me & I had a Lang. I think I would just keep it in the garage & put something else outside.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Apr 19, 2011)

I don't know what everyone else does,but when I get my smoker going,I take (the rag or a rag) with oil on it and wipe mind down TOTALLY 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I keep mine in the garage too and the changes in temp. and humidity still gets to it;however the oil thingy works well and even if there is already some rust there,after about three times it looks like a dark gun metal. This is a good idea for New Pits as it helps cure the paint, preventing pealing in the first place.

Just lightly sand the "rusty: areas and oil it up. The heat from the pit dries it and seems to pull the oil into the metal.

My firebox got flaky from me not oiling the outside of it when I cured the inside.But now after doing the oil thingy ,mine is looking good.

Hope this helps and,


----------



## venture (Apr 20, 2011)

I agree with Al.  If I had a Lang, I would probably keep it in my bedroom.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## chris88 (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. It looks like the smoker will stay in the garage. Now I really need to clean it out.


----------



## Dutch (Apr 26, 2011)

Ma Dutch works part-time at Kmart and brought me home one of these to setup for my smoker.

 
	

		
			
		

		
	







It's a 10X20 Car shelter, there is an accessory kit availabe that contains gable ends for the roof, sides and end panels for the bottom to make an enclosed shelter.

The weather here has been crappy and I've yet to set it up. For now the Lang is setting dry under the patio cover.


----------

